# Another Granite Gorge and Northern



## tls1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,

Like JerryH, when I was a kid (a long time ago in a far away galaxy) my dad attempted to setup a train set. He got a 4 x 8 board and painted it green. Then he got some track and train and handed it over to me... so I played and imagined and lost track (no pun intended) of time.

A few short years later (like 40!) I decided that I wanted to actually build a real model system. I started by building a 4 x 8 table to work on. I went to the local hobby shop and looked around and saw all the fantastic (and expensive) stuff. 

I surfed the net for quite a while looking for a layout and then fell upon JerryH's Granite Gorge and Northern. His work and the design (did I mention his great work?) impressed me. Eventually I found the book with the layout and promptly purchased it. 

I studied the book, purchased the wood and started cutting. I have build the two half's of the base. Mine don't nearly look as professional as JerryH. But they should work out.

Just last night I got the plywood for the top. Having reread JerryH's thread, I realize that he made it 6 x 11 instead of 5 x 9 so that all curves could 22" radius for those longer wagons. I will at least try to make one complete oval with 22" radius. I might tweak the design to make this happen.

Cheers!
Terry


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey, good luck with your layout. Feel free to ask me anything. This is my first layout too. The other reason I stretched it out was to reduce the grade rates. I am at about 2.5 %. I think the original is around 5%. That is pretty severe. Another first timer on this can be seen here. You may wish to look at his issues as well.

http://www.gladerebooted.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9285&sid=b41929e5fd01bb393ad75ccf51b946d0


----------



## tls1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't plan to have long trains... but living in Montreal I was able to get replica's of our local trains... the wagons are long and 22" radius is required.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOQ6-84z0wk

Check out my video, I built the granite gorge and northern, I think you will be very happy with it, I built mine to the plans.


----------



## tls1 (Jun 28, 2013)

looks great doc! 

I am currently laying out the lines to cut the surface for the elevations.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good! Can't wait till I have trains rolling again!


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

About 5 years ago I was really getting geared up to build the GG&N. I collected the flex track, turnouts, switch machines, loco's, bunch of cars, and and and and and and more stuff.

I started going to all of the forums I could find. I was trying to get ideas on how to build it, what size locos, cars I could run. I was told not to build the GG&N because it had issues with elevations and doing any "real" train ops was not possible on this layout.

Well, life got in the way and I had to pack all of the train stuff into plastic tubs, sealed up with cling wrap stored in the garage.

Well life has come back around and I break out all of my old stuff, add some DCC to some old Athearn BB locos, build a couple bridges to occupy my time, do a little track here and there and start thinking of building the GG&N again.

Now I see a couple other people who have done great things with this track plan. I like that I am not alone with the GG&N any more. I have started collecting the material for the bench work. I too am going to lengthen the GG&N to 12 feet. I have drawn, copied, traced, flipped, cut and taped this plan in many ways. I figure the extra length will help lower the grades and give a little more room for a yard in there some place.

Soon, very soon, I should be able to start cutting lumber to build the bench work. I also have a few other issues to finish. I need to make a little bit more room the garage and I will be set


Buzz.


----------



## doct0rnic (Jun 28, 2013)

blvdbuzzard said:


> About 5 years ago I was really getting geared up to build the GG&N. I collected the flex track, turnouts, switch machines, loco's, bunch of cars, and and and and and and more stuff.
> 
> I started going to all of the forums I could find. I was trying to get ideas on how to build it, what size locos, cars I could run. I was told not to build the GG&N because it had issues with elevations and doing any "real" train ops was not possible on this layout.
> 
> ...


adding footage would be smart, on mine a couple of grades were just a little too steep.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

One reason I am so drawn to this plan, the local shop built it as a display and show case item. I saw what could be done with it. I did see that the track had step grades. So I figured I could add distance to the grades to reduce them. Adding 3 feet will help tone down the grades.

I longest locos and cars are GS4 in SP daylight, F59PHI with 3 cars. The rest are GP35's, GP38's. They should do well on this lengthened layout.


Buzz.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

If you widen it as well, you can increase the radius of the curves as well. That GS4 will have a lot of overhang on 18 and 22 inch radius curves.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

I had been thinking that but was worried about the reach at 36 inches on each side. I guess it will be a trade off for better running trains and harder to reach the middle.

I just checked and I have 28 pieces of flex track just waiting for a place to go.


Buzz.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Since there isn't much in the middle on my redesign, that long reach hasn't occurred very often.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The first BGC was on a 4x8 table and 22R track will just fit on for the outside mainline. It wasn't made after the GG but the problems were the same. I had to start my inclines at the front and follow the curve around to get the height I wanted and then used the curve at the other end to go back down to table level again. that made for 16 feet of going up and down with a straightaway at the long side. You can do the same with the GG but you have to start a ways back down the track with the incline. 
You all are having fun and doing a grand job with this plan. Please keep posting your progress. Pete
PS. Boulevard Buzzard is a great handle. I recall being one too in my 58 Lincoln convertible. It was tough to catch the girls in the Rolls Royces cruising Worth Avenue in Palm Beach. Actually the girls were easy, it was the Chauffeur and the chaperone that were the problem. Pit bulls would have been easier to deal with. Ha!


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Well you got the handle in a better way than I did. I fly R/C planes too. I used to fly high speed glider pylon racers. I had one I painted up in colors of a Turkey Vulture. So they started calling the plane the buzzard, I live in a town called Boulevard. so, I was stuck with Boulevard Buzzard 

Temps have been triple digit for me out here in the extreme south west. SO I know about working in the morning for an hour or two, then again in the evening for another hour or two.

I do have Good news, I found an unlimited supply of 5/8 ply wood. Problem is they are 2'X4' or 4'x4'. They are the top pieces of the pallets we get at work. Looks like I have a free supply of wood for the road deck for my GG&N 

This weekend I should be able to move more stuff and make more room in the garage for my now soon to be 6 by 12 GG&N. I just have a few technical issues to work out. I am trying to figure out about how much it will weigh when it is complete. I would like to be able to lift it up tight against the ceiling to make room on the floor when it is not in use.


Buzz.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty heavy. I used 3/8 ply on my 6x11 GG&N and it is almost too much for me to handle by myself. Another couple of years and it will be too heavy.


----------

